

Groupon distributes the most truthful press release ever - rryyan
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20120110006355/en/Groupon-Announces-Promotional-Marketing-Instrument---Clicky

======
jhuckestein
Hahaha, check out this video Groupon made about Clicky, it's pure comedy gold
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4eW0zfmxGQ>

Perhaps the title of this post is misleading given that the press release
seems to be satire

